# 05 vs 06



## j moffett (Jul 19, 2007)

I own a 04 silverado SS and a 98 cobra
In december I am getting a GTO i just need a little help finding uot the difference between the 2 year model I know all years have there hangups
give me some guidence


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

j moffett said:


> I own a 04 silverado SS and a 98 cobra
> In december I am getting a GTO i just need a little help finding uot the difference between the 2 year model I know all years have there hangups
> give me some guidence


*Hi J. Welcome aboard....

Differences are minimal.....

Rear tail lights on the 06 have a black band around the edges
The controls on the steering wheel are illuminated on the 06
Door lock button for the 06
18" wheels were more common on 06's although on the 05's they are an option
The front seats were supposed to be faster on the 06, but they aren't
A few colors were eliminated from 05-06
Spice Red was added for 06

Thats about all I can remember. 

As far as new pricing, they were about the same.

If you are debating between the 2 model years IMO I would let price or best deal you can get between the 2 dictate your decision. *


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i thought the seat difference was between 04 and 05-06 models. the 06 has better software/newer software for the ecm. 05 has modified ls1 software. or at least on mine it was like that. my build date is 05-06.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*To the best of my knowledge the increase of speed of the forward and backward motion of the seats was supposed to be improved from the 05-06 models. I checked them out and found it was no different.*


----------



## j moffett (Jul 19, 2007)

thank you for your help I will just try to find the best deal.
I work at a dealership. so I know I can get the best price.
I just didn't want to get one year over another if onew was better than the other


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

j moffett said:


> thank you for your help I will just try to find the best deal.
> I work at a dealership. so I know I can get the best price.
> I just didn't want to get one year over another if onew was better than the other


*Your welcome.....Let us know what ya get and post some pics!*


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I was told that you '05 guys (I'm an '06) don't have the cigarette lighter adapter/outlet in the center console. Is that true? One other thing to think about, if you plan on getting the JHP gauges, is ALL 05's have the plug and play, only '06 models made up until the end of January '06 have that feature (I was lucky, mine was made Jan. '06). Without plug and play you have to pay 70-80 bucks for a wiring adapter and have a PRO at a reputable shop do it. With plug and play (it's still hairy as hell) you can do it at home. I forgot to add, I put the JHP kit in my buddies '05 midnight blue M6 after he saw my gauges in my '06 impulse blue A4, and I noticed he didn't have an ashtray below the radio. I can't remember if he had the power outlet down there or not, but being an ex-smoker, I notice stuff like that, and he definitely from the factory, did not have an ashtray like my '06 does.


----------



## 66_goat (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey I don't think you could make a bad decision, either one would be sweet! This isn't relevant to your thread, but if I ever opted to get a new GTO, I'd go for the '06 solely on the fact I have a 1966 and I always thought it would be cool to have both cars - linking together the 40th anniversay of one of the greatest muscle cars ever made.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Got any pics of your 66?


----------



## 66_goat (Apr 10, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> Got any pics of your 66?


I had a few on my other computer, but I don't access to it right now. I plan on taking some within the next week or so and posting some in the forum.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Dusty...... I have an adapter in my center console. They are there for the 05's. *


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I think it was an option (dealer installed) for '05 and came on the '06's...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*No I am certain the center console power adapter was standard for the 05's. The smokers package with the lighter was a dealer installed option. Didn't a power adapter come with that as well then under the radio?*


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

*Feeling ornery, didn't get my Goat juice fix today!*



j moffett said:


> I own a 04 silverado SS and a 98 cobra
> In december I am getting a GTO i just need a little help finding uot the difference between the 2 year model I know all years have there hangups
> give me some guidence


Yo dudes, I don't know about U all, but I bought mine for the GO in GTO ... both have the LS2, dual exhaust, 12.6" front / 11.25" rear disc rotors and phoney hood scoops which separate the 05/06 from the 04. Beyond that its gingerbread crap which doesn't add anything to the ride experance. Throw the lighter out the window, adjust your seat as fast as it will go, jam the gas pedal down hard and blow this thread into history. 

Red.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

BOM was added in addition to SRM. YJ and MBM were eliminated.


----------



## UpstateTank (Jun 23, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> *I was told that you '05 guys (I'm an '06) don't have the cigarette lighter adapter/outlet in the center console. Is that true?* One other thing to think about, if you plan on getting the JHP gauges, is ALL 05's have the plug and play, only '06 models made up until the end of January '06 have that feature (I was lucky, mine was made Jan. '06). Without plug and play you have to pay 70-80 bucks for a wiring adapter and have a PRO at a reputable shop do it. With plug and play (it's still hairy as hell) you can do it at home. I forgot to add, I put the JHP kit in my buddies '05 midnight blue M6 after he saw my gauges in my '06 impulse blue A4, and I noticed he didn't have an ashtray below the radio. I can't remember if he had the power outlet down there or not, but being an ex-smoker, I notice stuff like that, and he definitely from the factory, did not have an ashtray like my '06 does.


not true...i have an outlet in my center console!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Agreed. 05 or 06 go for the deal, don't worry about the year. Same motor and that's what counts...:cool 

You will have a blast...



GTO judge said:


> *Hi J. Welcome aboard....
> 
> Differences are minimal.....
> 
> ...


----------

